

Bop.fm (YC S13) brings on-demand streaming to Pandora - daredia
https://gigaom.com/2014/09/16/bop-fm-wants-to-bring-on-demand-streaming-to-pandora-users/

======
iamjames
Now I have a reason to use Pandora again.

------
jaytong
Wow been wanting something like this for awhile now. Seamless desktop web
experience, really enjoying this.

